# Dubai or Abu Dhabi ?? Whats the go



## BA Brad (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi peeps,
Whats the advantages of living in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, If any? I am an Australian living in Perth Australia and have never travelled to UAE so this will be a totallly new experience for this 28 yr old. 


I am not sure of the accomidation standard in Abu Dhabi so it would be interesting to know what peoples opinions and prefrences are and for what reasons? 

Any comments would be appreciated 

Thanks 

Brad


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Keep me updated*



BA Brad said:


> Hi peeps,
> Whats the advantages of living in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, If any? I am an Australian living in Perth Australia and have never travelled to UAE so this will be a totallly new experience for this 28 yr old.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

I would be interested to see what come back you get off that??? I lived in Dubai 3 years ago and it was a great place to be, but i have just been offered a job back out in the UAE but this time in Abu Dhabi, i didnt go there when i was last out there so thats all new to me.

Poeple have said different things to me with regards to Abu Dhabi. I was thinking of living in Jebil Ali which is in between Dubai and Abu Dhabi as my office is in A/D.
So that way i can get the best of both worlds!!

As far as i am aware A/D is more laid back where as Dubai has it all going on, but then i could be wrong ha ha.....let me know if you get any response.

Kandy


----------



## BA Brad (Sep 23, 2009)

kandy25 said:


> Hi
> 
> I would be interested to see what come back you get off that??? I lived in Dubai 3 years ago and it was a great place to be, but i have just been offered a job back out in the UAE but this time in Abu Dhabi, i didnt go there when i was last out there so thats all new to me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response Kandy - Sounds like Dubai is the winner :clap2: but i'll have to wait and see i guess....... Hopefully some more ppl respond too


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

If you do a search on this forum you will see a lot of discussion on this issue. 

For us the decision to live in Dubai while working in AD was mainly based on the quality of the accommodation for the available budget and the schools availability.
We have been here since April and we are sure now that we have made the right choice.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai (lovely 1hr commute daily). Personally, I would not live in AUH, unless I got one of the nice apartments by the Corniche, which I obviously can't afford. AUH is more traditional and family-orientated as opposed to Dubai, where I find that as a young adult, there are loads more to do. I may be biased though as I was working in Dubai before and hence my friends and social life are in Dubai, hence the preference.

Saying that, I think the choice really comes down to your lifestyle & what you're looking for in regards to your standard of living, quality of life, amenities, etc.

My colleagues who live in Abu Dhabi cannot stand Dubai, whilst I am the exact opposite and that difference in opinion really comes down to our lifestyle.


----------



## BA Brad (Sep 23, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> I work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai (lovely 1hr commute daily). Personally, I would not live in AUH, unless I got one of the nice apartments by the Corniche, which I obviously can't afford. AUH is more traditional and family-orientated as opposed to Dubai, where I find that as a young adult, there are loads more to do. I may be biased though as I was working in Dubai before and hence my friends and social life are in Dubai, hence the preference.
> 
> Saying that, I think the choice really comes down to your lifestyle & what you're looking for in regards to your standard of living, quality of life, amenities, etc.
> 
> My colleagues who live in Abu Dhabi cannot stand Dubai, whilst I am the exact opposite and that difference in opinion really comes down to our lifestyle.



Cool, thanks for your comments Maz.....


----------

